# Horseshoes



## ktbi (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anybody collect Horseshoes or know much about them?  These are some of the ones I've found/dug over the years.  I've been throwing them in a big everything-else bucket and decided to take them out for a look.
 Thanks for looking.....Ron


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 16, 2008)

I know there's different shoes for different seasons and different uses.  Hang 'em upside down over a door for good luck!  There's gotta be something on the web...do you know any farmers?  Horse owners?  Blacksmiths?   I stopped bringing  them home...too heavy.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice variety, would make a good display somewhere.  I remember seeing a chair made out of horseshoes welded together.


----------



## madman (Oct 16, 2008)

hey ron heres some horse shoes i dug from a 1900s dump i had them acid dipped,  i thought if there upside down the luck will run out mike


----------



## ktbi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's...I like the idea of acid dipping - might give it a try.  I have a few more that I didn't show in the picture, so maybe I will dig out a nice collection and hang them in the garage.  There are a lot of Western Shops and Ranches around here so will have to go do some asking....Ron


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 16, 2008)

Try this site.............

http://www.antiquemystique.com/cowboyindian.htm

 Don't know if it will help.....all the way at the bottom of the page............[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a horseshoe collection!  I thought I was the only one that awlays found them.  I was getting a little sick of finding so many horseshoes rather than bottles lol.  Now, my husband sands and paints them and hangs them up around the house and outside for me.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2008)

I remember finding a bunch of horse shoes with your new husband, Joe the Crow, on the ancient Corn Planter tract you mentioned on another post (when the Kinzua Dam was nearly empty 8 or 10 years ago).  Didn't have any thought to keep them though.



 PD


----------

